# Where did this email come from?



## compnewbie (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm new and not sure if this is the right place. I received a disturbing email from someone who claims it wasn't her, though it came from her email address. Any way to find out the truth, where it came from with this information I got from the headers? Thank you.

X-AOL-UID: 3343.497564043
X-AOL-DATE: Mon, 21 Jan 2008 6:27:09 PM Eastern Standard Time
Return-Path: <sender's [email protected]>
Received: from WEBMAIL-DG03 (webmail-dg03.sim.aol.com [205.188.171.67]) by cia-db04.mx.aol.com (v121.4) with ESMTP id MAILCIADB045-90c347952a4c14e; Mon, 21 Jan 2008 18:27:08 -0500
To: my email [email protected]
Subject: MAD
Date: Mon, 21 Jan 2008 18:27:08 -0500
X-MB-Message-Source: WebUI
X-AOL-IP: 207.237.52.222
X-MB-Message-Type: User
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; 
boundary="--------MB_8CA2A9C46C3F951_1150_C1C2_WEBMAIL-DG03.sysops.aol.com"
X-Mailer: AOL Webmail 34032-STANDARD
Received: from 207.237.52.222 by WEBMAIL-DG03.sysops.aol.com (205.188.171.67) with HTTP (WebMailUI); Mon, 21 Jan 2008 18:27:08 -0500
Message-Id: <[email protected]>

----------MB_8CA2A9C46C3F951_1150_C1C2_WEBMAIL-DG03.sysops.aol.com
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="utf-8"


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would say no, the only thing I can track is the IP:205.188.171.67, which is AOL address.

BG


----------



## compnewbie (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, thank you. So, there's no way to find if it came from her or even if narrow it down city or town or zip code wise?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You can ask her to check her "sent mail". Maybe someone hacked into her system and sent it without her knowledge.


It's happened to me once:

http://groups.google.com.ag/group/G...read/thread/6607defe39c83eaa/d3c3fad3944c5dc9


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Go here and paste the IP address in Lookup IP address:

http://whatismyipaddress.com/


----------



## compnewbie (Jan 24, 2008)

It was stamped at the end that it came from her blackberry. I'd rather not ask her since it was a pretty nasty email and I wouldn't trust her if she said that it wasn't in her sent box. Any other ideas to find out?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You can try searching the web for it. There's a chance that she wasn't the only one affected.


----------



## compnewbie (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't understand what I'd be searching for. The email was addressed to me by name and included some specific things. But she claims she didn't send it. Thank you for helping me with this. I just thought it would be easy to find out more information with the info I gave above.. all the codes and stuff.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You'd be searching for other people who have encountered the same problem. They probably posted something in a forum.

Like I said, I encountered a similar problem. I did a search for an email address i found on the webpage it led to, which was "[email protected]". And I managed to find a group of people who had the same problem.

Was there anything else in the body of the message that you can lookup? What exactly did this message say?


----------

